# Vanilla Bean Vs. Vanilla Extract.



## Geoffrey_Stantion (Jun 28, 2007)

K, so I have a recipe that says I need 1/2tsp Vanilla extract, but all I have is a Vanilla Bean.
What do I do?


----------



## tdejarnette (Jun 28, 2007)

For all things vanilla


looks like 1/4 of a bean would equal 1/2 tsp extract


----------



## Geoffrey_Stantion (Jun 28, 2007)

So what do I like grind it?


----------



## miniman (Jun 29, 2007)

Infuse the seeds in the liquid you are using for your recipe.


----------



## Ardge (Jun 29, 2007)

Here's what I do...   

Keep a bottle of Madagascar Vanilla Bean Paste on hand in the panrty.  A 4 oz jar is like $13 at Baker's Catalog.  

Here's a link.  http://www.kingarthurflour.com/shop/detail.jsp?select=C78&byCategory=C290&id=1450

This is my secret ingredient for all things sinful and sweet.  

RJ


----------



## Mel! (Jun 29, 2007)

Hello Geoffrey 

That depends on the recipe. 
For example, if I make icecream, I split the vanilla pods. I then put the whole pods, including the seeds, in a little milk. I then heat the milk and then leave it to cool. After it is cool, I remove the vanilla pod, but leave the seeds in the milk. I then use this vanilla milk, for the ice cream recipe. 

Mel


----------



## VeraBlue (Jun 29, 2007)

Split the pod with a sharp paring knife, and then scrape the seeds directly into the batter, or whatever it is you are making.  Save the pod, because it's chock a block with flavour.  I've been known to drop it into a bottle of vodka, white vinegar, or simply simmer it on the stove for a fragrance effect.


----------



## jennyema (Jun 29, 2007)

IMO, go to the store and buy some vanilla extract.


----------

